
Cause of Antibiotic Resistance Identified - toptal
https://www.ncl.ac.uk/press/articles/latest/2019/09/causeofantibioticresistanceidentified/
======
pak
The video evidence of the L-form switching is no doubt very interesting, but a
more accurate headline would be “One cause of resistance to certain
antibiotics in UTIs identified.” Or the original article’s title, which is
“Possible role of L-form switching in recurrent urinary tract infection”; see
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-12359-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-12359-3)

I would love to see data on how common this phenomenon is in various
populations of UTI patients (elderly, young, inpatient, outpatient, etc),
given different prior exposures to antibiotics; for now it looks like 30
patients were assessed.

There are obviously many different causes of resistance previously identified,
going all the way back to penicillinase enzymes inactivating penicillin. As
often happens with lay summaries, this makes it sound a little too much like
the cause of all antibiotic resistance has been found.

~~~
DoreenMichele
Came here to make the exact same point.

Other known causes of antibiotic resistance include the formation of biofilm
-- essentially a colony of bacteria -- and rapid genetic mutation in the face
of harsh conditions.

------
chkaloon
For an article released by a university press office, the grammatical errors
are stunning.

------
bookofjoe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21080116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21080116)

~~~
dang
It's the convention only to link to previous threads if there are interesting
comments there. Otherwise you'll get downvoted by disappointed clickers.

~~~
bookofjoe
Ahhh

